# America\'s undercurrent



## Zude (Jul 11, 2007)

I been around a bit and there seems to be a big difference in opinion of what the press says what America wants and what American's really want out of our goverment.

I noticed there is mass dissatisfaction and disillusionment within the average person has with the government and our nation's leaders. The question is how can this be shaped into action?

When I say action I am NOT for violence. I however (along with those I met.) have lost faith in the government and our leaders. The next question is how can we re-create it in a peaceful way that works?


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 19, 2007)

U cant. The governmeant isnt just gunna stepaside and lets us free to roam around. We have to use force to take em out, they wont go down without a big bloody fight, people must here this. july 17 2008, the day that our spanish brothers and sister made revolution start, that is the day we will rise around the world, spread the word. 

Spaz!


----------

